# Blade or Scraper box for GT-5000



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

:tractorsm I would like some input on anyone that has or has used the : SCRAPER GRADER BLADE and or the SCRAPER LEVELER BOX with their GT-5000 or any other Garden Tractor.? When is the best time to use the Scraper Box? Thank you SAM/SAMSRAM


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Hi Sam. I don't have anything the size of a GT5000 but I used to maintain about about 1,500 ft. of gravel drive way which required periodic maintenance especially after a heavy rain storm. What application are you using the scrapper for?


----------

